# Clearly Canadian?



## euphrosyne_rose (Mar 6, 2010)

I don't know if anyone else will know/remember what I'm about to talk about, but back in the early to mid 90's, there was a carbonated flavored water called Clearly Canadian and it was sold in packs of 4. It came in a glass bottle and it came in different fruit flavors. I LOVED them. Absolutely loved them and drank them all the time. I don't remember all the flavors but my favorites were Peach, Blackberry and Loganberry. My best friend and I used to each buy a different 4 pack and we'd share them when we stayed over at each other's houses on the weekends...that and devour David Sunflower Seeds and gossip about boys and school.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





It's been AGES since I've seen that brand around and I probably haven't had one in at least 4 years. One of my old coworkers and I had talked about the brand b/c she used to like them too and she went to Big Lots one weekend and came across a few single bottles. The bottles had changed from what I remembered and there were some flavors I didn't remember or know about like Watermelon and I think some sort of apple but she did find my Peach. It tasted a little different and after doing some research found that Clearly Canadian had changed their packaging and some of the ingredients to include sucralose. I happened to be bored with what was on tv a little bit ago and decided to do some rerun Sex and the City viewing and happened to be watching an episode in Season 1 where Carrie is at her computer and she has a bottle of it on her desk that she's sipping from while she types. That's what made me think of it!

Since then I have never seen that brand ANYWHERE here in Louisiana that I've been. I got on the site quite some time back and clicked on the link to find retailers and supposedly Winn Dixie sells them but the ones here don't. I found a site where you can buy it in bulk but naturally it's way too much for me to want to spend.

Has anyone seen this and/or drink this currently? Any tips on other avenues I can try on finding some?


----------



## Ashleybubbles83 (Mar 6, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *euphrosyne_rose* 

 
_I don't know if anyone else will know/remember what I'm about to talk about, but back in the early to mid 90's, there was a carbonated flavored water called Clearly Canadian and it was sold in packs of 4. It came in a glass bottle and it came in different fruit flavors. I LOVED them. Absolutely loved them and drank them all the time. I don't remember all the flavors but my favorites were Peach, Blackberry and Loganberry. My best friend and I used to each buy a different 4 pack and we'd share them when we stayed over at each other's houses on the weekends...that and devour David Sunflower Seeds and gossip about boys and school.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




It's been AGES since I've seen that brand around and I probably haven't had one in at least 4 years. One of my old coworkers and I had talked about the brand b/c she used to like them too and she went to Big Lots one weekend and came across a few single bottles. The bottles had changed from what I remembered and there were some flavors I didn't remember or know about like Watermelon and I think some sort of apple but she did find my Peach. It tasted a little different and after doing some research found that Clearly Canadian had changed their packaging and some of the ingredients to include sucralose. I happened to be bored with what was on tv a little bit ago and decided to do some rerun Sex and the City viewing and happened to be watching an episode in Season 1 where Carrie is at her computer and she has a bottle of it on her desk that she's sipping from while she types. That's what made me think of it!

Since then I have never seen that brand ANYWHERE here in Louisiana that I've been. I got on the site quite some time back and clicked on the link to find retailers and supposedly Winn Dixie sells them but the ones here don't. I found a site where you can buy it in bulk but naturally it's way too much for me to want to spend.

Has anyone seen this and/or drink this currently? Any tips on other avenues I can try on finding some?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
ok so i don't really have much to add other than to say i remember this drink and LOVED IT! i remember in 5th grade we did this thing where we wrote to the makers of our favorite drinks, candies, etc., and told them how much we liked it, and one kid wrote to the makers of Clearly Canadian, and they sent him back a backpack with the logo on it...pretty cool. i liked the blackberry kind.


----------



## Funtabulous (Mar 7, 2010)

Yeah I loved this drink too! My favorite was the cherry flavor. I have seen it for sale in Canada at Sobey's (do they have that in the US?) but like you say, it's in different packaging and the flavor has changed. I don't think the older ones even exist anymore sadly.

On that note, anyone remember Pic-a-pop?


----------



## Candy Christ (Mar 7, 2010)

They sell those near my housee, theyre sooo good.


----------



## Lauren1981 (Mar 10, 2010)

hell yeah i remember this!
be and my brother used to drink it like there was no tomorrow. and my mom used to get it from sam's club so she would bring home like 20 a package and they'd be gone in like 3 days lol
but i'm interested now that you brought it up so hopefully someone does know where to get some


----------



## January (Mar 11, 2010)

They still sell them in Canada, I don't see as many flavors as I used to, but I still see them


----------



## lilMAClady (Mar 11, 2010)

Yep I still see these periodically. I love them and used to drink them all the time. They're still around!


----------



## purrtykitty (Mar 11, 2010)

Oh, I used to love these!  Occasionally as a treat, I'd get one with a bagel on my way to school...had to be careful not to be late to homeroom, though!


----------



## snowflakelashes (Mar 20, 2010)

Loved the blackberry I don't see them as much as i did in the 90's... now i have a craving ... wish I could be of help...


----------



## kaliraksha (Apr 9, 2010)

They have a locator on their site.  Investor Relations: Clearly Canadian Beverage Corporation - Premium Alternative Beverages With Distinctive Flavours & Award-Winning Packaging I didn't see any locations for LA. But, they do say that Big Lots as a chain carries them. I bet you could go to your local Big Lots and tell them you're interested in seeing them in your local store and they might order it for the store. I did that with Costco and chai tea and in 4 weeks they were at my store.

My aunt use to drink those as a kid and I would always love going to her house because she had cases of it. Also <3 the blackberry.


----------



## BEA2LS (Apr 9, 2010)

another blackberry fan here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i forgot about this! it was so yummy


----------



## bubbleheart (Apr 9, 2010)

I still see these from time to time (Canada) but havent tried them since the bottles have changed....not good if they taste different - I hate the taste of sucralose and all those sweeteners they completely ruin the drink for me.  I used to love these in the glass bottles though - yummy.  Too bad it sounds like another thing thats not the same anymore.


----------



## kaliraksha (Apr 9, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bubbleheart* 

 
_I still see these from time to time (Canada) but havent tried them since the bottles have changed....not good if they taste different - I hate the taste of sucralose and all those sweeteners they completely ruin the drink for me.  I used to love these in the glass bottles though - yummy.  Too bad it sounds like another thing thats not the same anymore._

 
I'm starting to have that problem too. I've never been a fan of diet drinks, but I "tolerate" (aka drink all the time) them cuz 0 calories. Like if I'm gonna "pay the calories" I really want the real stuff, sugar... none of this HF corn syrup. I hate paying premium prices for imported Coke from MX... but I'm looking for clearance sale Coke from Passover... that was made with real sugar too. It just has a more subtle sweetness to it.


----------



## Junkie (Apr 10, 2010)

That stuff is amazing - I haven't seen it for awhile either, but know that they sell it at older family-run conveniece stores here in Canada. I would assume that Costco probably still stocks them. I live & work near Sobeys - I should check it out - Loblaws too.

The direct buying doesn't sound bad, though I'll bet UPS charges an arm and a leg for it since they go by weight.


----------



## lauraprofantsmi (Jan 5, 2014)

To all of Clearly’s loving, thirsty, demanding fans, this is where you come in to bring Clearly Canadian to life! With your help, work and commitment, Clearly Canadian will be coming to a store near you and into your hot little hands even sooner. Your pre-orders will be literally pushing Clearly Canadian into production. Please order today and please keep campaigning like its 1994!

  PLACE ORDERS HERE:https://www.clearlycanadian.com/


----------

